# Advice on clipping rabbits nails?



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've had Miffy just a little over a year and in that time he has only ever had his nails cut once. It was around 6 months ago and at the vets. His nails just don't seem to grow very much atall but lately they have started to look long and needing cut. I'd rather not get it done at the vet because it's £15  I know how to cut guinea pigs nails but Miffy hates being held so it could be a bit of a problem. He's friendly but will only let people talk to him if they sit down next to him and pet his head etc. I'm not sure how he would be with me touching his feet so any tips on how to cut them?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Rabbits are meant to settle more if placed quickly on there back wrapped in a towel.Best to have some one hold your rabbit whilst you cut. Be careful that you dont cut down to far or your cut the qwick and its painful for them and it will bleed alot. If your rabbit has light nails you can sometimes see the end of it running through the nail. A soft melted candle wax cooled slightly can be used if there are any mistakes in a emergency or just until a vet is sort this will seal the wound and keep the dirt etc out. A tip from a breeder friend.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. Should be interesting getting him on his back!! He has light coloured nails and you can't see any qwick it's just all nail. I'll try and get them cut tomorrow.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

wrap his towel around his body and quicly place him on his back, dont mess about when doing it as he may struggle. Just release the claws you want , you may find it easier to have him in your lap and you place him back into your tummy until hes layed back then clip. He should stay still for a bit. I do my gunieas this way and get my daughter to hold them when i have them where i want them so i can cut claws with out them doing a runner.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Use caution when putting him on his back, the calm transe like state they go into when on their back is actually very stressful for them as its a defence like state of "play dead" when they feel threatened. Rabbit nails are generally quite long anyway but just to trim them I'd just get someone to hold him tight wrapped in a towel cuddled against them rather than on his back and just take the sharp point off the nail rather than half the nail. I'm surprised at the £15 to cut them it only costs me £5!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My rabbits dont like going on to there backs. I put them on the table, get someone to put a firm hand on there back/hips and a gental hand over their ears, then I gentally lift each leg up. This is the same way my vets do it. I normally have them done the same time as with the 6month vaccinations and it doesnt cost then


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Use caution when putting him on his back, the calm transe like state they go into when on their back is actually very stressful for them as its a defence like state of "play dead" when they feel threatened. Rabbit nails are generally quite long anyway but just to trim them I'd just get someone to hold him tight wrapped in a towel cuddled against them rather than on his back and just take the sharp point off the nail rather than half the nail. I'm surprised at the £15 to cut them it only costs me £5!


I agree you shouldnt put them on their backs. Pop her on a table with someone that will hold her firmly and just clip her claws one foot at a time. My vet does it for free when they have their myxi jabs!! Although they always have lots of hard concrete to run round on wearing them down and in between mostly in the summer i clip them.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I did all my lot's nails today, with larger lop eared rabbits i sit on floor and place my legs out straight and pop them onto theyre backs and theyre ears between my knee's, i then have 2 hands to clip the nails.
All exhibitors use the lay on back method but really it should be done from a young age so the rabbit gets used to it and they dont stress at all, infact it becomes a comfort zone. its also how we groom our buns


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I usually do the rabbits claws myself aswell - none of them have minded either thankfully.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats an interesting way of doing it frags, probably a lot easier with 2 hands and knowing they wont drop anywhere, might try it if i get any more rabbits


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

frags said:


> I did all my lot's nails today, with larger lop eared rabbits i sit on floor and place my legs out straight and pop them onto theyre backs and theyre ears between my knee's, i then have 2 hands to clip the nails.
> All exhibitors use the lay on back method but really it should be done from a young age so the rabbit gets used to it and they dont stress at all, infact it becomes a comfort zone. its also how we groom our buns


That was what i was trying to explain by laying in my lap on his back. Ive always done my buns this way and know of many do the same. I suppose it depends on the rabbits nature also. You always explain better. xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I do my larger bunnies like Frags does, found that method when I got the New Zealands  . The nethies are a different matter, its just a case of fighting with them!

Everybody is pretty good on their backs, other than the nethies of course!









Mclaren proving he is ok with laying on his back 
The bandage is because he was limping, he had taken it off in 5 mins and stopped limping about 20 mins later!!! Although he always holds that leg up when he sits down!

*Heidi*


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Forgot I posted asking this 

Not got it done yet because by the time I get him out to run around the house he won't stay still  With the table thing would a dog grooming table be ok? It gets used for everything from poodles to guinea pigs! On one of his front paws he only has 3 nails because he caught one on something one day and it came out and blood was everywhere. Luckily he was fine but the nail has never grown back so I'm a bit worried I could hurt him clipping his nails. Not really sure what breed/cross breed he is but he's a big bunny!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

It's been proven scientifically that rabbits who are put on their backs like this show a huge increase in stress hormones. Note: this is different to a rabbit who chooses to lie on its back - that is an unforced event and entirely different! 

Basically their survival instinct tells them that if they are on their back, they are about to be carried off to be eaten...so they go into a trance-like state (it's known as trancing or tonic immobility). The purpose is so that the predator then loosens its grip, giving the bun a chance to flip and escape quickly. Because it's based on survival instinct, it is very stressful to do this to your bun. I think it can be a useful technique as a one-off but it has been proven that far from being relaxed (even if they appear to be!), rabbits are actually incredibly stressed when they are handled like this and the stress hormones remain high for some time after the event. It's just not good for them and to do it regularly is very unkind to a bun


----------

